

Featured on the News-New iPhone App Lets You Beat up the People Who Cause Stress - stillness0
http://www.iphoneappreview.com/featured-on-the-news-new-iphone-app-lets-you-beat-up-the-people-who-cause-stress.html
Stress Fighter-New iPhone / iPod Touch application helps you fight the people that give you stress.
======
ZeroGravitas
I'm fairly certain this is explicitly against the new iTunes developer
agreement.

------
stillness0
This is an awesome iPhone app

